# Chaoskugel algemein zu teuer!



## Mageleo (31. März 2011)

Hallo
Warum sind die Chaoskugeln nur so teuer, das günstigste angebot was ich bekommen habe. 
Sind 800 gold. leute es kann, doch net wahr sein das eine kugel die man in jeder hc bekommt so teuer wird.
ich hoffe das blizzard bald diese nicht mehr seelengebunden macht


----------



## Metadron72 (31. März 2011)

Mageleo schrieb:


> Hallo
> Warum sind die Chaoskugeln nur so teuer, das günstigste angebot was ich bekommen habe.
> Sind 800 gold. leute es kann, doch net wahr sein das eine kugel die man in jeder hc bekommt so teuer wird.
> ich hoffe das blizzard bald diese nicht mehr seelengebunden macht




was kennst du für leute ? oO


----------



## Mageleo (31. März 2011)

frage im handelschat nach einen schmied der kugeln hat so dann melden die sich ich frage nach den preis und die sagen dann mind 800g und aufwärts


----------



## Metadron72 (31. März 2011)

Mageleo schrieb:


> frage im handelschat nach einen schmied der kugeln hat so dann melden die sich ich frage nach den preis und die sagen dann mind 800g und aufwärts




kann ich nicht glauben, das dies jeden tag so auf eurem server sein soll


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. März 2011)

passiert, denke spätestens mit dem neuen content (4.2) werden die boe


----------



## 666doomsayer666 (31. März 2011)

ich bin bei uns froh, wenn ich die dinger überhaupt mal loswerde...


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. März 2011)

Ich denke es wird nicht lange dauern und die Dinger sind wieder handelbar.

Waren die Anfang WotLK nicht auch BoP?



Jetzt ist es halt so, dass man so entweder wirklich einen geringen Vorteil aus seinem Beruf ziehen kann - weil man sich 2-3 Epics selbst relativ günstig herstellen kann und es
nicht eh im AH nachgeschmissen kriegt und zudem eine Möglichkeit für die herstellenden Berufe wenigstens ein bisschen Gold zu bekommen.


zB als Lederer: Primitives Rüstungsset für Tanks kriegt man bei mir nicht für mehr als 65 Gold weg, da lohnt sich mehr der Verkauf der Mats.

Hosen-VZ bekommt man auch nur max. 800 Gold, eher weniger und dafür muss man doch mühsam Mats farmen (20 Schuppen dauert oder sind teuer). 

Viperngürtel aber zB hab ich bislang am billigsten für 4,5k gesehen, Drachentötertunika usw kratzen gerne mal an der 10k Grenze.


Werden Kugeln handelbar, werden auch die Preise in den Keller gehen und jeder läuft damit rum sobald er ein paar hundert Gold hat (was ja wohl keine Kunst ist) und die Berufe sind wieder für kaum was gut, weil verkaufen sich meist nicht lohnt (immerhin brauchen die Dinger auch noch andere Mats)


Im übrigen, sooo leicht bekommt man die Kugeln auch nicht, würfelt ja meist jeder drum, also brauchst du Glück. 
Und einige jammern ja jetzt noch über die angebliche Schwierigkeit in Heros oder den Krampf mit RND-Groups.



Wenn das für dich so leicht sein sollte, kannst du doch selbst Heros abfarmen - da bekommst du ja auch gutes Equip her.


Oder geht es nur darum, dass es gerade Ding-85 macht und man sich aus dem AH möglichst billig Full-Epic einkleiden will?


----------



## Morcan (31. März 2011)

Du könntest auch einfach in der Gilde oder andere Bekannte auf dem Server fragen, ob sie nicht eine übrig haben oder fix mit einer Gruppe in ne Hero kommen würden.


----------



## Metadron72 (31. März 2011)

Morcan schrieb:


> Du könntest auch einfach in der Gilde oder andere Bekannte auf dem Server fragen, ob sie nicht eine übrig haben oder fix mit einer Gruppe in ne Hero kommen würden.




und dann ? oO die kugeln sind nicht handelbar


----------



## Bandit 1 (31. März 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> und dann ? oO die kugeln sind nicht handelbar



Dann passen entweder alle und er macht sich das Item selbst oder der Hersteller kriegt die Kugeln und bastelt 
ihm was draus.

Ich denke das war gemeint.

Aber ich verstehe so etwas sowieso nicht. Wir haben Leute in der Gilde die haben 30 + von den Dingern auf der
Bank und basteln uns das für Lau. Teilweise sogar ohne die anderen Mats.
Ich selbst habe mit meinem Schmied im Moment 7 Kugeln und 11 Echtgold rumgammeln. ^^

WOW ist ein Gruppenspiel, eine Gilde ist nur eine logische Schlußfolgerung - alleine die ganzen Belohnungen sind
doch Grund genug für eine Gilde. Daher verstehe ich nicht, warum man nicht dementsprechend spielt und dann
sollte das Chaoskugelproblem keines mehr sein.


----------



## Arosk (31. März 2011)

Lustig, selbst Anfangs gabs nur 1k Gold pro Stück, mittlerweile sind es nur noch 50 :>


----------



## RedShirt (31. März 2011)

Kugeln sammeln sich - ich rotz die gerade raus.
Selbst der Schneider macht lieber Dreamcloth damit, obwohl sichs garnet lohnt. Epics im Ah gibts zu Tonnen.

Frag einen Handwerker bei euch. Wir hatten kürzlich die neuen Member ausgestattet mit Zeugs.
Die Tankbrust ging bei mir auch noch für 7k übern Tisch, immerhin.


----------



## Metadron72 (31. März 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Dann passen entweder alle und er macht sich das Item selbst oder der Hersteller kriegt die Kugeln und bastelt
> ihm was draus.



da der hersteller gold will /2 wird es wohl eher kein bekannter sein, also auch nix mit in heros zusammen farmen.
und jemand der selber herstellt, kauft ebenfalls keine kugeln ^^


----------



## Dexis (31. März 2011)

Mageleo schrieb:


> Warum sind die Chaoskugeln nur so teuer, das günstigste angebot was ich bekommen habe.
> Sind 800 gold. ich hoffe das blizzard bald diese nicht mehr seelengebunden macht


Es kommt erstens auf den Server an auf dem du spielst, auf einem stark belebten Server gibt es viele Anbieter und die Kugeln sind günstig. Auf einem verkommenen Server ist es anders herum. Und wenn bei euch die Kugeln jetzt noch 800g kosten.... also bei uns wird man schon angeschnauzt wenn der Preis über 200g geht.
Und was das seelengebunden angeht: hoffentlich bleibt es so, das war eine gute Einführung von Blizzard. Sie könnten höchstens hingehen und so wie in Dalaran einen Händler aufstellen, wo man die Kugeln gegen Punkte tauschen kann. Das wäre in Ordnung.


----------



## Jackie251 (31. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Werden Kugeln handelbar, werden auch die Preise in den Keller gehen und jeder läuft damit rum sobald er ein paar hundert Gold hat (was ja wohl keine Kunst ist) und die Berufe sind wieder für kaum was gut, weil verkaufen sich meist nicht lohnt (immerhin brauchen die Dinger auch noch andere Mats)



genau, Items aus urtümlichen Saronit haben ja auch niemals Gewinn gebracht, weil das Saronit war handelbar


----------



## Huntergottheit (1. April 2011)

da ich viel gold hab +250k und auf meinem protpala twink 8 kugeln aufer bank hab dachte ich mir ich loge aus mitleid mal um und geb dem typ der fragte 2 kugeln um ihn einen gürtel zu bauen. er gab mir nur 200g für beide kugeln, vorn paar wochen hab ich noch 2k bekommen aber es war ok sonst würden die ewig vergammeln.

und genau,es hängt wahrscheinlich vom server ab aber 800g für eine kugel find ich übertrieben,such weiter würd ich sagn


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. April 2011)

Ich hab mit 85 sofort Schmiedekunst hochgezogen. Da hat man, trotz Matskauf im Ah, noch locker 10k Gewinn an nem Epic gemacht. 

Hab sogar einmal den 346er Zweihänder für 18k verkauft. Das mußte ich in der Gilde mit nem Screenshot beweisen, weils keiner für möglich hielt.

Auf der einen Seite ist es ok wenn die Preise sinken, aber wenn die Kugeln handelbar werden, sind Herstellungsberufe wieder tot.


----------



## Jackie251 (1. April 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Ich hab mit 85 sofort Schmiedekunst hochgezogen. Da hat man, trotz Matskauf im Ah, noch locker 10k Gewinn an nem Epic gemacht.
> 
> Hab sogar einmal den 346er Zweihänder für 18k verkauft. Das mußte ich in der Gilde mit nem Screenshot beweisen, weils keiner für möglich hielt.



aha.
da stelle ich mir doch spontan mal die Frage wann du das gemacht haben willst.
aktuell wird dir für einen 346er blauen zweihänder keiner 18k gold geben. 
selbst der februar wäre unwahrscheinlich.
na gut ich will dir aber mal nicht das preisniveau von der 2. Woche Cata unterstellen, sagen wird Ende januar hast du das verkauft..

echtgold stück 800g
Elementiumerz stack 80g
Flüchtige Erde stück 6g (ist inzwischen sogar wieder teurer^^)
Chaoskugel stück 400g

ein zweihänder kostet
5 gehärtete Elementiumbarren (= 1 Stack Erz + 4 Erde = 104g je stück)
6 Echtgold
3 Choaskugeln

Gesamtkosten:
5*104 + 6*800+3*300 =  6222g
Gewinn = 18000 *0,95 - 6222 = 10.878 g

vorausgesetzt verkauft beim ersten post...
sicherlich nett, aber wie bedenken dabei das du eine Zeilen vorher von "locker" 10k Gewinn sprachst - dein bester verkauf aber nur etwas drüber kommt.
Ist eben die "Locker-Seuche" die in den Foren rumgeistert.
Also wenn ich "locker" zum Bahnhof gehen und das vergleiche mit der Zeit vergleichen die ich brauche wenn ich mir richtig mühe gebe..

Wer was von "locker" 10k Gold Gewinn erzählt, behauptet nix anderes als das das 1,5-5 fache möglich wäre, wenn man sich richtig mühe gegeben hätte.


aber deine Gilde finde ich witzige - falls das Detail deiner Geschichte wahr ist ;-)
18k für ein crafitem, das gabs schon anfang icc zeiten. Auf cata niveau ist das kein kunststück das beweisfoto würdig wäre. 
18k Gold ist nicht wenig! Aber allein bei den Dunkelmondkarten war im Januar das noch als Reingewinn für ein set drin.





> Auf dir einen Seite ist es ok wenn die Preise sinken, aber wenn die Kugeln handelbar werden, sind Herstellungsberufe wieder tot.



dazu zitiere ich mich mal selber:
_genau, Items aus urtümlichen Saronit haben ja auch niemals Gewinn gebracht, weil das Saronit war handelbar_


----------



## bzzzu (1. April 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> dazu zitiere ich mich mal selber:
> _genau, Items aus urtümlichen Saronit haben ja auch niemals Gewinn gebracht, weil das Saronit war handelbar_


Haben sie doch auch nicht ^^ Die meisten Leute, die ein Item haben wollten, sind mit den kompletten Mats zu einem gekommen. Das einzige, was man dann bekommen hat, war, mit viel Glück, ein wenig Gold als "Entschädigung" dafür, dass man sich für ein urtümliches Saronit (Wert zu Anfang/Mitte ICC ca. 1k Gold) das entsprechende Rezept gekauft hat. Also ich fand, damals waren herstellende Berufe oft Draufzahlgeschäfte, weil man teils nicht einmal den "Gewinn" hereinbekommen hat, den man durch den Verkauf des urtümlichen Saronits (welches man für das Rezept ausgegeben hat) im AH erzielt hätte. Ganz zu schweigen von den Kosten, um den Beruf auf den Maximallevel zu skillen, oder den Aufwand, sich erst einmal den Ruf für die Rezepte zu erfarmen. Klar konnte man, gerade zu Anfang ICC, horrend hohe Preise für die neuen Items im AH erzielen. Den Markt haben sich aber einige wenige, die bereits den benötigten Ruf hatten, geteilt und später ist das ganze dann auch abgeebbt. Als "Ottonormal-Hersteller" bekam man nicht viel von dem Kuchen ab 

Von demher find ich die Sache, dass die Kugeln gebunden sind und nur von Leuten erwürfelt werden können, die diese auch benutzen können gar nicht so verkehrt. So bekommt man wenigstens (noch) einen angemessenen Lohn für seine Mühen, den (ich zumindest) auch gerne bereit bin zu zahlen, wenn ich denn mal ein Item benötige.


----------



## Kwatamehn (1. April 2011)

Ich rede ja auch nicht von irgendwelchen anderen Mats oder später ICC.

Ich rede von der Zeit relativ zu Beginn von WOTLK als die Gefrorenen Kugeln handelbar waren(wurden?kann mich nicht erinnern).

Und da war es numal so - wohl auch weil Heros relativ schnell lächerlich einfach waren - das so ziemlich jeder an massig gefrorene Kugeln kam und die somit
äusserst billig im AH zu kaufen waren.

Dementsprechend niedrig auch die Preise für das gecraftete Equip.


----------



## Jackie251 (1. April 2011)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Haben sie doch auch nicht ^^ Die meisten Leute, die ein Item haben wollten, sind mit den kompletten Mats zu einem gekommen. Das einzige, was man dann bekommen hat, war, mit viel Glück, ein wenig Gold als "Entschädigung" dafür, dass man sich für ein urtümliches Saronit (Wert zu Anfang/Mitte ICC ca. 1k Gold) das entsprechende Rezept gekauft hat.




Korrekt du hattes die entscheidung ohne arbeit und risiko etwas zu verdienen - indem du den beruf angeboten und das item gebaut hast.

Oder du hast Risiko getragen und Matz gesammelt selber gecraftet/crafter gesucht und die Items gehandelt.
Die 2-3k Gewinn pro tag daraus fand ich gar nicht sooo mies das man es "nichts verdienen" nennen sollte.


----------



## Izara (1. April 2011)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Haben sie doch auch nicht ^^ Die meisten Leute, die ein Item haben wollten, sind mit den kompletten Mats zu einem gekommen. Das einzige, was man dann bekommen hat, war, mit viel Glück, ein wenig Gold als "Entschädigung" dafür, dass man sich für ein urtümliches Saronit (Wert zu Anfang/Mitte ICC ca. 1k Gold) das entsprechende Rezept gekauft hat. Also ich fand, damals waren herstellende Berufe oft Draufzahlgeschäfte, weil man teils nicht einmal den "Gewinn" hereinbekommen hat, den man durch den Verkauf des urtümlichen Saronits (welches man für das Rezept ausgegeben hat) im AH erzielt hätte. Ganz zu schweigen von den Kosten, um den Beruf auf den Maximallevel zu skillen, oder den Aufwand, sich erst einmal den Ruf für die Rezepte zu erfarmen. Klar konnte man, gerade zu Anfang ICC, horrend hohe Preise für die neuen Items im AH erzielen. Den Markt haben sich aber einige wenige, die bereits den benötigten Ruf hatten, geteilt und später ist das ganze dann auch abgeebbt. Als "Ottonormal-Hersteller" bekam man nicht viel von dem Kuchen ab
> 
> Von demher find ich die Sache, dass die Kugeln gebunden sind und nur von Leuten erwürfelt werden können, die diese auch benutzen können gar nicht so verkehrt. So bekommt man wenigstens (noch) einen angemessenen Lohn für seine Mühen, den (ich zumindest) auch gerne bereit bin zu zahlen, wenn ich denn mal ein Item benötige.


mir ists wumpe, ob die Kugeln handelbar sind oder nicht. Ich hab zwar jeden Beruf "parat" (nicht auf Max-level), werd aber sicher nicht jeden meiner Chars auf 85 preschen, nur um mir dann in ner Ini ne Kugel zu holen, um damit dann wiederum was herzustellen   Dafür ist mir der Aufwand zu hoch (ja, Zeit ist Gold ^^ ) und ich geh lieber gleich ins AH oder lass mir was herstellen, was ich grad für den Main oder zweiten Char brauch. Wobei ich natürlich dazu sagen muss, dass ich zu den Spielern gehöre, denen Loot am Poppes vorbeigeht   

Was die Berufe angeht: hab ich sicher schon öfter in anderen Threads mal fallen lassen, aber man kann tatsächlich mit jedem Beruf Kohle scheffeln. Und dazu muss man keinen einzigen auf Max-Skill haben  Ich wunder mich eh immer wieder über Leute, die jammern, dass die angeblichen "Bestseller" ihres jeweiligen Berufs kaum oder gar keinen Gewinn mehr machen etc etc.. Ich mein, es ist ja nicht so, dass man sonst nix herstellen könnte mit dem Beruf    Ich hab grad meinen Account nach fast nem Monat überhaupt wieder angefasst und mit eimal 1000 ursprünglich eingestellten Auktionen (davon keine einzige mit Cata-Gegenständen oder -Mats) 18k gemacht. ^^ Es kamen ca 800 zurück. Fands trotzdem mal wieder unglaublich, wie leicht man mit Classic/BC/WotLK-Kram (der angeblich gar nix mehr wert sein soll    ) Gold machen kann. 


Nur ein Beispiel zu dem, was ich damit meine:

Ich schneidere mir weder Traumstoff noch sonstwas aus Cata. Da ich mit meinem Main ziemlich viele BC-Inis abfarmen musste (mistige Ruffarmerei), fiel ne Menge Netherstoff ab => schwupps, Taschen hergestellt => alle verkauft (ca 25 g das Stück, trotz der Tatsache, dass um die 400 Taschen für weniger als die Hälfte meines Preises drin waren ^^ ). Hinzu kommen lustige Spaßvögel, die Seidenstoff und Magiestoff oft für Spottpreise ins AH stellen. Aufkaufen und Hemden schneidern. Zwischendurch mal n paar grüne Items für Low-lvl-Chars und rein damit ins AH. Man glaub nicht, was so ein paar Seidenstoffballen verarbeitet wert sind


----------



## Jackie251 (1. April 2011)

Izara schrieb:


> Ich hab grad meinen Account nach fast nem Monat überhaupt wieder angefasst und mit eimal 1000 ursprünglich eingestellten Auktionen (davon keine einzige mit Cata-Gegenständen oder -Mats) 18k gemacht. ^^ Es kamen ca 800 zurück.




Und die 200 verkauften items die da im schnitt 90g gewinn brachten hattest du woher?


----------



## Namir (1. April 2011)

Mageleo schrieb:


> frage im handelschat nach einen schmied der kugeln hat so dann melden die sich ich frage nach den preis und die sagen dann mind 800g und aufwärts



runterhandeln!
jeder fängt doch teuer an, damit nachher das bleibt womit beide einverstanden sind.
antworte dem einfach mal mit "lol, mehr als ***g zahl ich nicht"
du musst halt auch bedenken, dass inzwischen viele die punkte aus den hcs nicht mehr brauchen und dann sozusagen für die kugeln alleine hcs machen müssen und die am ende auch noch gewinnen, weil da jeder immer need macht der kann. auch wenn er ingi ist und schon alles für kugeln hergestellt hat.


----------



## bzzzu (1. April 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Korrekt du hattes die entscheidung ohne arbeit und risiko etwas zu verdienen - indem du den beruf angeboten und das item gebaut hast.
> 
> Oder du hast Risiko getragen und Matz gesammelt selber gecraftet/crafter gesucht und die Items gehandelt.
> Die 2-3k Gewinn pro tag daraus fand ich gar nicht sooo mies das man es "nichts verdienen" nennen sollte.


Hab ja auch nicht behauptet, dass man "nichts" mit den Items verdienen konnte, sondern lediglich, dass ich es als wenig rentabel empfand. Das hängt natürlich (wie du ja auch schon gesagt hast) von mehreren Faktoren ab, u.a. wieviel Zeit man bereit ist, in einen Beruf zu investieren. Ich z.B. empfand den Zeit/Gold-Faktor der Argentumturnier-Dailies als wesentlich besser, da man sichere 200g in knapp 30 Minuten bekam und nicht lang rumposten, Matssammeln, etc. musste. Wobei das aber ja jeder für sich selbst eintscheiden kann und nicht Thema des Threads ist ^^


----------



## Izara (1. April 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Und die 200 verkauften items die da im schnitt 90g gewinn brachten hattest du woher?



hab ich doch geschrieben oder hast du das überlesen  nicht aus den Catagebieten, sondern einfach aus der Classicwelt etc beim stinknormalen Questen eingesammelt. Nix gefarmt, nix eingekauft. Bloß das, was in Classic (bzw. lvl 1-58), BC und kurz paar WotLK Inis so abgefallen ist, weiterverarbeitet. Äonenzeug kostet auf Anub z.B. immernoch hübsche 17-20 g das Stück. Wie zu WotLK Zeiten. Die Preise für - von nicht wenigen Spielern für unnütz und wertlos befundene - BC-VZ-Mats sind beispielsweise sogar ums zwei- bis dreifache gestiegen. Von all den Gegenständen war kein einziger aus einem Cata-Gebiet. Wollte damit eigentlich nicht sagen, wieviel Gold ich gemacht hab, sondern aufzeigen, dass Leute, die sich partout auf ihren Cata-Bestseller versteifen, einfach nicht in der Lage sind, mal 5 Minuten das AH zu scannen und kurz den von anderen Spielern für wertlos befundenen Ramsch aufzuwerten  Kann man wunderbar am Beispiel Netherstofftaschen sehen. 1 Stack Netherstoff + 1 x Runenfaden = 20 g.. Wer dann noch trotz eigenem Schneider-Char Netherstoff stackweise ins AH stellt, ist zu blöde fürs AH und sollte aufhören sich über Preise zu beschweren  (das sind nur Beispiele gewesen, häng dich nicht dran auf   )

Tante Edit sagt, dass mir jetzt grad auffällt, dass das irgendwie vom Thread abschweift *lach* sry


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. April 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> aha.
> da stelle ich mir doch spontan mal die Frage wann du das gemacht haben willst.
> aktuell wird dir für einen 346er blauen zweihänder keiner 18k gold geben.
> selbst der februar wäre unwahrscheinlich.
> ...



1. Hab ich geschrieben 10k Gewinn für ein Epic, also nich für ein 346er. Der 2-Händer hat nix mit der Aussage zu tun.

2. Ja meine gilde wollte es nicht gleuben, weil es ein absolutes Crapitem ist. Icc-Items waren Highend, Dunkelmond ebenso, 346er 2-Händer bekommt man in Heros und sogar für tol Barad Daylies. Merkste was? Ich hoffe es für dich.

3. 2-Händer am 1. Weihnachtstag gecraftete, daß weiß ich noch so genau, weil in der Gilde einer meinte, daß der Käufer mir ein Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht hat.

4. Hab ihn nicht bei der Post verkauft, sondern im AH.

5. Echtgold 6x 1000g = 6000g 
	gehärtete Ele. 5x ca. 200g = 1000g (weiß es nicht mehr genau)
	Gesamtkosten = ca. 7000g

	VK = 18000g
	abzgl. AH-Gebühr -900g
	abzgl. Kosten ca. -7000g

   Gewinn ca. 10100g 

Wie du siehst deckt sich meine Gewinnaussage sogar noch wenn man sie wie Du fehlinterpretiert. Is aber reiner Zufall.
Noch Fragen? 


Edit:
Wie bitteschön kommst du darauf, daß mein bester verkauf nur knapp über 10k ist? Wo hab ich das geschrieben? Den einzigsten Verkauf den ich expilzit nannte, hat nichtmal was mit der10k-Gewinn Aussage zu tun.

Ich fang grad ein bischen an mich zu ärgern, daß ich dir überhaupt antworte, da ich grad merke, daß dein Beitrag nur aus Unterstellungen, Schätzungen und Unwissen besteht.


----------



## Jackie251 (2. April 2011)

Das soll keine Anfeindung sein, jedoch halten es die Leute in Foren mit der Wahrheit meist nicht sooo genau.
Die Anonymität erlaubt es eben mal eine bischen zu übertreiben. 
Da ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, kann ich deine Aussagen sehrwohl kritisch beurteilen.
Widerlegen kann ich sie nicht, will ich auch gar nicht. Du kannst auf einem Server spielen wo sowas vieleicht klappt, oder du hattest zB Glück. Allerdings machst du ja schon ein Bild für andere Spieler und da kann es nicht schaden man zu gucken wie sich die Sache so im WOW als ganzes verhält und nicht auf deinem Server.

Mich persönlich stören tut allgemein dieser "locker" bezug, der immer stärker in den Foren rumgeistert.
Auf einen Erfolg kann man Stolz sein, man muss nicht so tuen als wäre noch um längen mehr dring gewesen.

Ich hoffe mal dein Spruch mit der "ich habs nicht bei der Post verkauft" sollte ein Aprilscherz werden ;-)
posten kommt bekanntermaßen nur aus dem englischen als Begriff für das erstellen einer Auktion (http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/post.html) und dabei fallen Kosten an. 
Muss ein Item mehrfach gepostet werden bevor es sich verkauft ist daher der Gewinn kleiner.


Deine Rechnung ist für mich ein sehr deutliches _dacht ichs mir doch_ denn deine Choaskugeln kosten nichts. In Wahrheit hättest du sie ende Dezember für 400-800g anbieten können, was natürlich als Kosten in Rechnung zu stellen ist. damit würdest du dann aber im Gewinn bereits unter die 10k fallen.

Ein Realitätverzerrung ist dann die Einstufung 3 Wochen nach Cata Start wären 346er blaue Waffen "crap". In der Tat ist heute eine solche Waffe erreichbar. Aber wir erinnern uns: mitte Januar wurden die heros gestrafft und die normalen Inis an Punkten ertragreicher gemacht, weil großen Teilen der Spielerschaft der Content fehlte.
Arbeiten + Reallife + 30-60 min Warteschlange + 2h hero wipen war für viele Spieler nicht mit dem Erfolg vereinbar. Und die normalen Inis waren schell abgefarmt und brachten wenig.
Weihnachten 2010 war ein 346er zweihänder ganz ein sehr vorteilhaftes Item und kein Crap den ja jeder so nebenbei hat.


Anschließend redest du dich leider um Kopf und kragen. DU SELBER hast nämlich einen Fehler gemacht, der sehr sehr weit verbreitet ist: 
- 346 blaue Waffe = pfui
- 359 epic (brust/gürtel) = toll
Das ist natürlich falsch. Wenn man komplett 333er trägt verbessert einen diese Waffe mehr als es selbst die Brustplatte könnte. Waffen tragen ehrhebliche Stats mit sich rum die anderweitig schwer kompensierbar sind. (Heute kommen die Spieler leichter an 346er blaub aber nicht an Epics, darum ist heute eher ein Markt für die Epics.)
In dieser Fehleinschätzung haben es wesentlich weniger Spieler riskiert aus 6 Echtgold und 3 Kugeln einen blaue Waffe zu bauen und mal zu gucken ob die vieleicht einer kauft. Die Schmiede haben lieber eine epische Brustplatte gebaut die - jetzt kommt der Trick - *exakt* die gleichen Materialmengen benötigt.

Folglich gab es viel mehr Epics bei denen man sich gegenseitig unterboten hat, während die wenigen 346er waffenhersteller einen größeren Gewinn je Waffe gemacht haben. Natürlich wurden die Epics etwas zahlreicher verkauft - aber Spieler die sich mit ihren Chars auskennen und bereit sind 15k Gold in den Char zu stecken wussten sehrwohl den Wert eine Waffe zu schätzen. Ein Markt war dar (allein der boe Kolben "Ender aller Sorgen" http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=66993 ließ sich über mehrer Server hinweg zu ganz erheblichen Preisen verkaufen, im Reselling bis in den januar herein mein bestes einkommen, den hat man öfter mal für 2-4k kaufen können und für 12-20k verkaufen.

Wie gsagt Glück und dein lokales Ah mögen eine ausnahme gewesen sein. Normalerweise war aber der Preis für die Waffen deutlich über den Epic Brustplatten. Da beide Items die selben Kosten haben, war der Gewinn bei einer Waffe schon das maximum.
Und selbst das liegt bei deiner Rechnung bereits unter 10k Gewinn wenn du alle Kosten einrechnest.

Und bevor du die Geschichte weiter konstruierst, überlege genau ob du und mehrer Epic brustplattenverkäufe 2 wochen nach Cata releas erzählen willst. Damals haben noch alle auf die Kugeln würfeln können, für 3 Kugeln warens selbst mit Glück oder Gildengruppe noch einige heros die mit eben 333er Eq merklich aufs Zeitkonto gingen. 
Wo also sollten die ganzen Kugeln hergekommen sein in der 2. Wochen. 
Zudem war das Echtgold noch viel viel teuerer, wenn überhaupt verfügbar.

Ich will dir ja nix böses und der Gewinn durch Epic verkäufe ist sicherlich nett. 
Ob du nun bei den Schmiedeitems 5k oder 15 k Gewinn gemacht hast ist doch egal, 5k gold ist doch bereits ein tolles Zubrot :-)
Aber rechne doch keine Gewinne vor wobei du erheblich kosten unteschlägst und andeutest es wäre noch erheblich mehr drin gewesen. Denn das beleidigt die Intelligenz der anderen Leser ;-)


----------



## bzzzu (2. April 2011)

Wenn ich den ersten Post von Hosenschisser richtig verstanden hab, bezog sich das "locker 10k Gewinn" aber doch gar nicht auf die blaue Waffe, sondern auf herstellbare epische Gegenstände, oder sehe ich das falsch? Und über die hat er ja kein weiteres Wort verloren, deswegen versteh ich gar nicht, warum du ihm ständig unterstellst, er würde total mit dem erzielten Gewinn für seinen Zweihänder angeben und rumprahlen, dass ja noch erheblich viel mehr drin gewesen wäre. Er hat doch lediglich gesagt, dass er damals einen blauen Zweihänder für 18k verkauft hat und du hast ihm dann die Rechnung dazu aufgestellt, wo halt zufällig ein Gewinn heraus kam, der um die 10k Gold lag. Und nun reitest du ständig auf dem "locker" herum, das aber gar nichts mit dem von dir ermittelten Gewinn für den blauen Gegenstand zu tun hatte...

Und "to post" als "das Erstellen einer Auktion" zu interpretieren halte ich doch auch für sehr...ähm...frei


----------



## Derulu (2. April 2011)

Es ist doch so:

Kugeln nicht handelbar - Verarbeitungsberufe können mit ihren "Arbeiten" auch etwas Gold verdienen, weil sie nicht nur läppisches Taschengold bekommen, sondern auch die Kugeln ersetzt
Kugeln handelbar - Verarbeitungsberufe können fast nichts verdienen, da sie nur läppisches Taschengold bekommen (Zitat Handelschannel zu ICC-Anfangszeiten: "Suche Schmied mit PdK Rezepten, Mats hab ich, gibt auch 15 Gold TG pro Teil"- es geht hier nicht grundsätzlich um die Höhe sondern darum, dass standardmäßig Juwelieren und Verzauberern Taschengold in der selben Höhe bezahlt wird)

Wie oft verkaufen Verarbeiter (hier meine ich Schneider, Schmiede, Lederer) ihre Ware denn an den Kunden? Meist nur am Beginn eines Tiers und dann nicht mehr, während Juweliere mit jedem neuen Ausrüstungsteil das fällt, wieder Steine absetzen (ähnlich bei den Verzauberern). Um hier zu einer "gerechten" Einkommensverteilung zu kommen, müssen die selten verkauften/erstellten Waren (bzw. die Dienstleistung der Herstellung) teurer verkaufbar sein als die häufig benötigten Waren...dies lässt sich am einfachsten durch ein wichtiges Material steuern, welches jedes Rezept benötigt und welches nur die "Verarbeiter" zur Verfügung haben


----------



## Alux (2. April 2011)

Mal ne Frage: Warum regt ihr euch darüber auf, dass ein paar Pixel viele andere Pixel kosten und nicht von einer Pixelsammlung zur nächsten handelbar sind?


----------



## Hosenschisser (3. April 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Das soll keine Anfeindung sein, jedoch halten es die Leute in Foren mit der Wahrheit meist nicht sooo genau.
> Die Anonymität erlaubt es eben mal eine bischen zu übertreiben.
> Da ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, kann ich deine Aussagen sehrwohl kritisch beurteilen.
> Widerlegen kann ich sie nicht, will ich auch gar nicht. Du kannst auf einem Server spielen wo sowas vieleicht klappt, oder du hattest zB Glück. Allerdings machst du ja schon ein Bild für andere Spieler und da kann es nicht schaden man zu gucken wie sich die Sache so im WOW als ganzes verhält und nicht auf deinem Server.
> ...





Noch ein kleiner Denkanstoß, da Du ja so darauf rumreitest, daß die Herstellung und Auktionserstellung für mich eine locker schaffbare Sache ist.

Jeder Spieler hat andere Vorrausstzungen, was für den einen locker ist, ist für den anderen möglicher Weise hart oder noch leichter. Soviel Weitsicht erwarte ich einfach von Jemandem der das Wort Intelligenz in seinen Posts verwendet.


----------



## Jackie251 (4. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Warum regt ihr euch darüber auf, dass ein paar Pixel viele andere Pixel kosten und nicht von einer Pixelsammlung zur nächsten handelbar sind?




auch wieder wahr :-)


Ich klinke mich mal aus. Dinge wie Opportinutätskosten kann jeder selber nachlesen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. April 2011)

Da es sowas wie Oppotinutätskosten nicht gibt, es sei denn es ist mal wieder etwas das deiner Fantasie entsprang, geh ich mal davon aus, du meinst Opportunitätskosten.

Wenn ich richtig liege, empfehl ich dir mal an die frische Luft zu gehen. 
Bei sowas idiotischem wie dem Handel in einem Spiel wie WoW sich Gedanken über Opportunitätskosten zu machen, ist schon sehr grenzwertig und man sollte sich mal Gedanken machen, ob man nicht allmählich den Bezug zur Realität und den Sinn fürs Wesentliche verliert.

Bitte mehr davon, hab noch einen langen Tag vor mir, den ich mir hier ein wenig versüssen kann.


----------



## Metadron72 (4. April 2011)

war die frage nicht ob die kugeln zu teuer sind ?

antwort : nein, weil relativ

p.s. bei uns liegen sie eh nur noch bei ~100g


----------



## Derulu (4. April 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> war die frage nicht ob die kugeln zu teuer sind ?



DAS war die Frage? Ich dachte hier dreht es sich um Mathematik, Wirtschaftskunde, Sozialverhalten und falscher Diskussionskultur...zumindest kam ich zu dem Schluß, als ich die Posts hier gelesen habe...


----------



## Metadron72 (4. April 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> DAS war die Frage? Ich dachte hier dreht es sich um Mathematik, Wirtschaftskunde, Sozialverhalten und falscher Diskussionskultur...zumindest kam ich zu dem Schluß, als ich die Posts hier gelesen habe...




nicht zu vergessen, die relativitäts theorie


----------



## madmurdock (13. April 2011)

Startpost: Geschrieben 31 March 2011 - 13:03

Biste auf nem 3 Leute Server? Bei uns sind die schon unter 100g runter. Tendenz fallend.

&#8364;: Rofl. Ma n paar Comments durchgelesen mittlerweile. "Opportunitätskosten". Sweet.


----------

